# changer rapidement les thèmes mac OS SL



## drake94 (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Voila, je sais que ça revient de temps en temps mais, je suis un peu las du theme de Snow Leopard et j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez une application efficace permettant de changer la barre menue, le dock ou des couleur du Finder, rapidement et GRATUITEMENT...

ba oui, je suis pour le changement mais avant tout parce que j'y passe beaucoup de temps et trop a travailler.

Merci pour vos réponses ou redirections

PS : a défaut de ne pas en connaitre de gratuites, citez des apps...je verrais bien shareware.


----------



## Flibust007 (28 Octobre 2010)

Essaye ceci :

==> Préférences système
==> Apparence
Mais je doute que ce soit suffisant pour toi.

Tu peux aussi essayer :

==> Préférences système
==> Accès universel
==> Onglet vue
On peut procéder à quelque modifications majeures, mais c'est question de goût.


Pour Itunes, si tu es sur Snow, tu peux modifier radicalement l'apparence au moyen de la dernière version d'Onyx.

Enfin, pour les icônes et le dock, il y a Candybar en version d'essai.

Pour le reste, à ma connaissance, c'est le désert. 

Seul Win$ permet une personnalisation poussée. Et ce n'est pas toujours réussi ni flatteur.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Réponse dans l'autre post .


----------



## drake94 (28 Octobre 2010)

Mouai tout ça n'est pas très satisfaisant en effet, c'est dommage, à un moment, j'avais des captures d'écran où l'ont voyait des modification importante du Finder... mais je vais continuer de chercher.


----------



## Flibust007 (28 Octobre 2010)

Et bien, pas de quoi.
C'est avec plaisir.


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Réponse dans l'autre post .



Donc je ferme ici.
Prenez la porte d'à coté.


----------

